

Time Tracking Like There Is No Tomorrow (with Javascript and HTML5) - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2011/11/time-tracking-like-there-is-no-tomorrow.html

======
grigy
Interesting part will start with analyzing the data and comparing it with
others'.

~~~
RBerenguel
Somehow, yes. But I will be ashamed when I see how much time I waste compared
with othes ;)

